# www.dwarfpuffers.com



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

This is my new site that just opened today. It's a place for all dwarf puffer owners to learn about and discuss their pets! Please come check it out if you have a chance: http://www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice Site Jread. I like the forum style, matches the site very well. 

Kyle


----------



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

Fender963 said:


> Nice Site Jread. I like the forum style, matches the site very well.
> 
> Kyle


Thanks


----------



## Celura (Feb 9, 2004)

Agreed, great site. We hope you will stop by and contribute to a new and very rapidly-growing dwarf puffer forum.


----------

